# Anti Beacon für Win10 - Tool zur Eindämmung der Spionage für Windows 10!



## Bandicoot (17. September 2015)

*Anti Beacon für Win10 - Tool zur Eindämmung der Spionage für Windows 10!*

Hallo Community,

Auf Guru3D wurde das Tool Anti-Beacon für Windows 10 veröffentlicht, es verhindert, dass Ihr PC Daten an Microsoft sendet, sowie den Austausch von Binärdateien von Ihrem PC.

Safer Networking, die Spybot-Entwickler haben ein neues Tool für Windows 10  veröffentlicht!
Den Spybot Anti-Beacon, soll Windows 10 Nutzer von der Internen überwachung immunisieren. 

Bedenken über Windows 10 Datenschutzeinstellungen, wurde von Nutzern zu Recht erhoben, den Windows 10 sammelt eine Menge Daten, welche das OS regelmäßig an Microsoft nach Hause schicken. 
Bis jetzt gab es noch kein gutes Werkzeug, um das Tracking im W10 sicher zu sperren, deshalb hat sich das Spybot Team entschlossen dieses Tool zu veröffentlichen.

Nachdem Sie das Tool heruntergeladen haben, führen Sie die Setup aus.  
Zuerst erstellen Sie einen Systemwiederherstellungspunkt, und klicken Sie dann auf Immunisieren. Den Link zum Download gibts am Ende der News zu finden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Download & Quelle: Anti-Beacon for Windows 10 download v1.3 

Ich denke mal ein Guter Anfang, da von beliebten XP Anti-Spy noch nichts für das neue OS erschienen ist!

EDIT: 


xNeo92x schrieb:


> Das Tool, was am meisten kann ist DWS (Destroy Windows Spying).
> Es macht auch automatisch Backups und kann auch fest vorinstallierte Apps entfernen.
> Destroy Windows Spying - Windows spying removal tool






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke an *xNeo92x* für die Info, hab es mal mit aufgenommen, gefällt mir ganz gut! 



MFG Bandicoot


----------



## Ahab (17. September 2015)

*AW: Anti Beacon für Win10 - Tool zur Eindämmung der Spionage für Windows 10!*

Was kann das Tool, was ich über Einstellungen/RegEdit nicht kann?


----------



## Bandicoot (17. September 2015)

*AW: Anti Beacon für Win10 - Tool zur Eindämmung der Spionage für Windows 10!*

Das ganze automatisch machen und die Handarbeit sparen. Nicht jeder User würcht gern in der Registry rum. 
Die meisten haben doch eh selber Hand angelegt, hier gibt das Automatisch für den kleinen Nerd. 
Alles kann, Nix muss!


----------



## Turbo1993 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Anti Beacon für Win10 - Tool zur Eindämmung der Spionage für Windows 10!*

Ist bestimmt eine gute Sache. Hab gestern eine Stunde damit verbracht, alles bei Win 10 auszuschalten. Nur um dann festzustellen, dass wenn man den Admin-Account einschaltet, die Hälfte der Einstellungen noch mal machen muss


----------



## CSOger (17. September 2015)

*AW: Anti Beacon für Win10 - Tool zur Eindämmung der Spionage für Windows 10!*

Muss ich mir mal anschauen.
Kann das Tool irgend was besser als 

O&O ShutUp10: Das kostenlose Antispy-Tool für Windows 10

?

Sieht nicht so aus.


----------



## xNeo92x (17. September 2015)

*AW: Anti Beacon für Win10 - Tool zur Eindämmung der Spionage für Windows 10!*

Ich würde das Tool von O&O schon allein deshalb nicht verwenden, weil O&O Gold Partner von Microsoft ist 

Das Tool, was am meisten kann ist DWS (Destroy Windows Spying).
Es macht auch automatisch Backups und kann auch fest vorinstallierte Apps entfernen.
Destroy Windows Spying - Windows spying removal tool


----------



## CSOger (17. September 2015)

*AW: Anti Beacon für Win10 - Tool zur Eindämmung der Spionage für Windows 10!*



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Ich würde das Tool von O&O schon allein deshalb nicht verwenden, weil O&O Gold Partner von Microsoft ist



Na Auweia.
Da wird ne Firma wie O&O bestimmt nur ne lustige Oberfläche gebastelt haben,und die Schalter verändern überhaupt nix.
Alles wird weiterhin an MS gesendet.
Hat bis jetzt nur keiner der das Tool benutzt was gemerkt.


----------



## razzor1984 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Anti Beacon für Win10 - Tool zur Eindämmung der Spionage für Windows 10!*

Wenn MS es will dann werden die änderungen einfach mittels patch wieder rückgängig gemacht 
Warum es so einfach wäre, defakto gibt es keine infos mehr was welches update fixed  Somit kann man nicht mal das"BÖSE" update mehr ausblenden !


----------



## Bandicoot (17. September 2015)

*AW: Anti Beacon für Win10 - Tool zur Eindämmung der Spionage für Windows 10!*

Das Stimmt, das ganze ist Fix zurückgepatcht und wir schauen in die Rohre mit den Tools. 
Aber komisch das doch ein Paar Vorschläge zu anderen Tools kommen. 
Da hat die News ja genutzt, kann sich jeder das Rauspicken was er will oder lässt es einfach.
Ich denke auch das die Tools mehr so ein hilfloser Versuch ist was einzusperren und den Riegel nur halb zuzuschieben. 

Dennoch sind wir ein PC Forum und das lebt nun mal von der Community und dessen Beiträge mit! 
Danke fürs Lesen und schönen Abend!


----------



## razzor1984 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Anti Beacon für Win10 - Tool zur Eindämmung der Spionage für Windows 10!*



Bandicoot schrieb:


> Das Stimmt, das ganze ist Fix zurückgepatcht und wir schauen in die Rohre mit den Tools.


  Es gib aber ne methode die falls man eine firewall (hw oder software )hat auch in zukunft klappen sollte. MS telemetrie daten gehen über ne akamie adresse, weiß adhoc nicht ob diese staatisch ist oder sich immer ändert, cool wäre es wenn es statisch ist somit blocket man die Host adresse einfach


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. September 2015)

*AW: Anti Beacon für Win10 - Tool zur Eindämmung der Spionage für Windows 10!*



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Ich würde das Tool von O&O schon allein deshalb nicht verwenden, weil O&O Gold Partner von Microsoft ist
> 
> Das Tool, was am meisten kann ist DWS (Destroy Windows Spying).
> Es macht auch automatisch Backups und kann auch fest vorinstallierte Apps entfernen.
> Destroy Windows Spying - Windows spying removal tool



Klingt gut, sieht aber dubios nach Haxx0rseite aus. Ist das vertrauenswürdig?

_€dit:_ Okay, dort gibt's sogar den Quellcode, also wird das schon passen.

Beste Grüße,
Raff


----------



## OberstFleischer (18. September 2015)

*AW: Anti Beacon für Win10 - Tool zur Eindämmung der Spionage für Windows 10!*

@ PCGH_Raff
Die Software von meinem Post vom 21.08 erübrigt sich mittlerweile bei mir durch:
W10Privacy !!!

Edit: 
destroy-windows-10-spying kann man auch vom Trojaner-Board bekommen. (für die Besorgteren).


----------



## Lg3 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Anti Beacon für Win10 - Tool zur Eindämmung der Spionage für Windows 10!*

Sicher nützlich für die 0,00001% der Leute die es stört von Microsoft ausspioniert zu werden..


----------



## Jochuter (18. September 2015)

*AW: Anti Beacon für Win10 - Tool zur Eindämmung der Spionage für Windows 10!*

Hi,

vermutlich nutzen etliche Leute ein "Antispy-Tool" und nutzen trotzdem Cortana . Also ich setze lieber selber die reg-keys als irgendeinem Tool Adminrechte zu geben damit es in der Registry rumfummeln kann 
Das Problem mit dem "Rückstzen" hatte ich schon nach einigen Updates. War zwar nicht alles zurückgesetzt, aber doch etliches. Z.B. die Zugrifferlaubnis für Apps...
Ansonsten macht MS auch nix anderes als z.B. Apple. Mit den Smartphones wird noch mehr "gelauscht und übertragen". Ist halt der Trend damit die Leute sich irgendwann nicht mehr daran stören.

Muß halt Jeder selbst entscheiden wie wichtig Bequemlichkeit/Komfort/einfache Bedienung ist.
Ich für meinen Teil scheue den "Aufwand" für mehr Privatsphäre nicht 

MfG
Jochuter


----------



## LordVoldemoord (19. September 2015)

*AW: Anti Beacon für Win10 - Tool zur Eindämmung der Spionage für Windows 10!*



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> @ PCGH_Raff
> Die Software von meinem Post vom 21.08 erübrigt sich mittlerweile bei mir durch:
> W10Privacy !!!
> 
> ...



Das W10Privacy ist sehr, sehr lecker  Kein besseres Tool bis jetzt gefunden. THX


----------



## GOTTMODUS (19. September 2015)

*AW: Anti Beacon für Win10 - Tool zur Eindämmung der Spionage für Windows 10!*



LordVoldemoord schrieb:


> Das W10Privacy ist sehr, sehr lecker  Kein besseres Tool bis jetzt gefunden. THX



Jau Fleischi  Habs an meinem getestet und hey, da waren nochn paar Dingens wo deaktiviert werden wollten.
Wie du damals schon angeraten hast , hab ich in meiner Fritzbox auch mal eine Blacklist erstellt und brauch mir jetze nich mehr Gedanken zu machen .
Hab jedenfalls keinen Bock gehabt die Regestry zu durchforsten... anklicken is bequemer .*grins*


----------



## OberstFleischer (21. September 2015)

*AW: Anti Beacon für Win10 - Tool zur Eindämmung der Spionage für Windows 10!*

Geblacklisted laufen die Verbindungsversuche bei jedem Client ins Leere. F*ck * ff MS. Cortana ist fürn P*P*

a-traffic-analysis-of-windows-10

Denn nur via Hosts-File zu blockieren funktioniert nicht:

"While the inital reflex may be to block all of the above servers via HOSTS, 
it turns out this won't work: Microsoft has taken the care to hardcode certain IPs, 
meaning that there is no DNS lookup and no HOSTS consultation. 
However, if the above servers are blocked via HOSTS, 
Windows will pretend to be crippled by continuously throwing errors, while still maintaining data collection in the background. 
Other than an increase in errors, HOSTS blocking did not affect the volume, frequency, or rate of data being transmitted."


Via Router-Blacklist gesperrt:


Spoiler



134.170.30.202
137.116.81.24
204.79.197.200
23.218.212.69
23.218.212.69
65.39.117.230
65.55.108.23
a.ads1.msn.com
a.ads2.msads.net
a.ads2.msn.com
a.rad.msn.com
a-0001.a-msedge.net
ac3.msn.com
ad.doubleclick.net
adnexus.net
adnxs.com
ads.msn.com
ads1.msads.net
ads1.msn.com
aidps.atdmt.com
aka-cdn-ns.adtech.de
apps.skype.com
az361816.vo.msecnd.net
az512334.vo.msecnd.net
b.ads1.msn.com
b.ads2.msads.net
b.rad.msn.com
bs.serving-sys.com
c.atdmt.com
c.msn.com
cdn.atdmt.com
cds26.ams9.msecn.net
choice.microsoft.com
choice.microsoft.com.nsatc.net
compatexchange.cloudapp.net
corp.sts.microsoft.com
corpext.msitadfs.glbdns2.microsoft.com
cs1.wpc.v0cdn.net
db3aqu.atdmt.com
df.telemetry.microsoft.com
diagnostics.support.microsoft.com
ec.atdmt.com
fe2.update.microsoft.com.akadns.net
feedback.microsoft-hohm.com
feedback.search.microsoft.com
feedback.windows.com
flex.msn.com
g.msn.com
h1.msn.com
h2.msn.com
i1.services.social.microsoft.com
i1.services.social.microsoft.com.nsatc.net
live.rads.msn.com
m.adnxs.com
m.hotmail.com
msftncsi.com
msntest.serving-sys.com
oca.telemetry.microsoft.com
oca.telemetry.microsoft.com.nsatc.net
pre.footprintpredict.com
preview.msn.com
pricelist.skype.com
rad.live.com
rad.msn.com
redir.metaservices.microsoft.com
reports.wes.df.telemetry.microsoft.com
s.gateway.messenger.live.com
secure.adnxs.com
secure.flashtalking.com
services.wes.df.telemetry.microsoft.com
settings-sandbox.data.microsoft.com
settings-win.data.microsoft.com
sls.update.microsoft.com.akadns.net
sO.2mdn.net
sqm.df.telemetry.microsoft.com
sqm.telemetry.microsoft.com
sqm.telemetry.microsoft.com.nsatc.net
ssw.live.com
static.2mdn.net
statsfe1.ws.microsoft.com
statsfe2.update.microsoft.com.akadns.net
statsfe2.ws.microsoft.com
survey.watson.microsoft.com
telecommand.telemetry.microsoft.com
telecommand.telemetry.microsoft.com.nsatc.net
telemetry.appex.bing.net
telemetry.appex.bing.net:443
telemetry.microsoft.com
telemetry.urs.microsoft.com
ui.skype.com
view.atdmt.com
vortex.data.microsoft.com
vortex-win.data.microsoft.com
watson.live.com
watson.microsoft.com
watson.ppe.telemetry.microsoft.com
watson.telemetry.microsoft.com
watson.telemetry.microsoft.com.nsatc.net
wes.df.telemetry.microsoft.com
www.msftncsi.com
111.221.29.177
111.221.29.253
131.253.40.37
134.170.30.202
134.170.115.60
134.170.165.248
134.170.165.253
134.170.185.70
137.116.81.24
137.117.235.16
157.55.129.21
157.55.133.204
157.56.121.89
157.56.91.77
168.63.108.233
191.232.139.254
191.232.80.58
191.232.80.62
191.237.208.126
204.79.197.200
207.46.101.29
207.46.114.58
207.46.223.94
207.68.166.254
212.30.134.204
212.30.134.205
23.102.21.4
23.99.10.11
23.218.212.69
64.4.54.22
64.4.54.32
64.4.6.100
65.39.117.230
65.52.100.11
65.52.100.7
65.52.100.9
65.52.100.91
65.52.100.92
65.52.100.93
65.52.100.94
65.52.108.29
65.55.108.23
65.55.138.114
65.55.138.126
65.55.138.186
65.55.252.63
65.55.252.71
65.55.252.92
65.55.252.93
65.55.29.238
65.55.39.10
191.232.139.2
64.4.23.0-64.4.23.255
111.221.64.0-111.221.127.255
157.55.235.0-157.55.235.255
157.55.56.0-157.55.56.255
157.55.52.0-157.55.52.255
157.55.130.0-157.55.130.255
65.55.223.0-65.55.223.255
213.199.179.0-213.199.179.255
195.138.255.0-195.138.255.255
104.69.71.66
104.69.72.163
104.74.124.109
104.74.127.48
104.74.136.197
104.74.140.55
104.74.75.131
104.74.76.251
104.75.63.29
104.75.68.163
104.84.173.2
104.84.185.74
104.84.191.202
104.84.220.117
104.84.221.175
104.84.221.72
104.85.166.44
104.85.166.51
104.85.166.57
104.85.166.58
104.85.166.74
104.85.166.90
104.85.255.250
104.86.116.33
104.86.139.190
104.86.39.153
104.89.28.203
104.89.31.60
104.96.8.212
104.96.9.45
111.221.29.13
111.221.29.177
111.221.29.253
111.221.29.254
131.107.113.238
131.253.14.121
131.253.14.153
131.253.14.76
131.253.18.253
131.253.40.37
131.253.40.44
134.170.0.199
134.170.0.200
134.170.0.215
134.170.0.216
134.170.115.60
134.170.184.133
134.170.185.70
134.170.188.84
134.170.3.199
134.170.30.202
137.116.242.248
137.116.81.24
137.135.204.246
157.55.129.21
157.55.240.220
157.56.106.189
157.56.108.82
157.56.114.104
157.56.121.89
157.56.122.82
157.56.123.82
157.56.149.250
157.56.17.247
157.56.17.248
157.56.23.91
157.56.74.250
157.56.91.77
157.56.91.82
168.62.187.13
168.63.108.233
172.226.218.37
172.227.128.121
172.227.148.83
172.227.173.163
172.227.175.106
172.227.181.118
172.227.183.37
172.229.202.221
173.194.112.123
173.194.112.124
173.194.112.155
173.194.112.156
173.194.112.187
173.194.112.188
173.194.112.219
173.194.112.220
173.194.112.251
173.194.112.252
173.194.112.27
173.194.112.28
173.194.112.59
173.194.112.60
173.194.112.91
173.194.112.92
173.194.113.123
173.194.113.124
173.194.113.155
173.194.113.156
173.194.113.187
173.194.113.188
173.194.113.27
173.194.113.28
173.194.113.59
173.194.113.60
173.194.113.91
173.194.113.92
173.194.116.123
173.194.116.124
173.194.116.155
173.194.116.156
173.194.116.187
173.194.116.188
173.194.116.219
173.194.116.220
173.194.32.219
173.194.32.220
173.194.32.251
173.194.32.252
173.194.39.27
173.194.39.28
173.194.40.27
173.194.40.28
173.194.44.27
173.194.44.28
173.194.44.59
173.194.44.60
173.194.44.91
173.194.44.92
173.194.65.148
173.194.65.149
173.252.112.17
179.60.192.10
184.25.39.92
184.25.45.17
184.30.215.50
184.30.219.154
184.31.84.78
184.31.86.248
184.50.169.63
184.87.220.110
191.232.139.253
191.232.139.254
192.221.101.254
192.221.126.254
192.67.191.126
194.25.94.195
195.138.255.10
195.138.255.17
195.138.255.19
195.138.255.24
195.138.255.32
195.138.255.34
195.138.255.8
195.145.147.59
195.145.147.65
195.145.147.67
195.145.147.74
195.145.147.88
195.95.193.11
195.95.193.71
195.95.193.93
195.95.193.95
198.41.0.4
198.78.197.126
198.78.197.254
198.78.208.254
198.78.211.254
198.78.212.126
198.78.218.126
199.93.59.126
199.93.59.254
199.93.60.254
2.16.100.56
2.16.100.57
2.16.100.58
2.16.100.73
2.16.100.74
2.16.100.75
2.16.216.176
2.16.216.178
2.16.216.185
2.16.216.200
2.16.23.38
2.17.233.63
2.17.235.20
2.18.201.63
2.18.212.10
2.18.212.32
2.18.212.40
2.18.212.50
2.18.213.105
2.18.213.115
2.18.213.128
2.18.213.129
2.18.213.201
2.18.213.210
2.18.213.226
2.18.213.97
2.19.182.238
2.19.186.73
2.20.42.161
2.20.43.160
2.22.10.19
2.22.240.190
2.22.242.20
2.22.242.35
2.22.242.52
2.22.242.9
2.22.38.161
2.22.61.11
2.22.61.43
2.22.61.66
2.22.61.82
2.22.61.83
2.22.8.51
2.22.8.75
2.22.9.112
2.22.9.122
2.22.9.224
2.22.9.83
2.23.41.95
2.23.44.205
2.23.49.151
2.23.52.230
2.23.57.224
202.177.203.124
204.160.109.254
204.160.123.254
205.128.83.254
206.33.58.254
207.46.101.12
207.46.101.29
207.46.101.8
207.46.11.151
207.46.11.152
207.46.114.61
207.46.194.10
207.46.194.14
207.46.194.25
207.46.194.8
207.46.223.94
207.46.7.252
207.68.166.254
208.178.167.254
209.84.0.254
209.84.17.254
209.84.3.254
212.201.100.168
212.201.100.176
212.201.100.178
212.201.100.184
212.201.100.187
216.58.209.102
216.58.209.134
216.58.211.38
216.58.211.6
216.58.212.102
216.58.212.70
216.58.213.6
217.89.105.139
217.89.105.147
23.102.21.4
23.196.234.132
23.196.245.134
23.196.255.139
23.197.0.141
23.199.215.129
23.201.177.26
23.201.182.38
23.206.102.197
23.206.90.13
23.211.148.126
23.211.156.74
23.214.105.11
23.214.105.152
23.214.109.59
23.214.162.149
23.214.176.31
23.214.177.92
23.214.188.102
23.214.66.123
23.218.212.69
23.223.215.115
23.223.223.39
23.223.229.146
23.223.29.38
23.223.36.189
23.34.182.238
23.34.186.73
23.36.236.19
23.37.35.125
23.43.118.242
23.43.124.124
23.44.217.237
23.45.108.39
23.45.96.63
23.53.178.150
23.53.186.244
23.53.209.189
23.53.212.162
23.53.213.126
23.53.33.20
23.53.40.227
23.57.103.113
23.57.21.156
23.57.31.37
23.57.92.234
23.6.116.84
23.6.118.132
23.62.61.63
23.62.61.81
23.63.112.221
23.63.115.44
23.65.216.12
23.66.24.12
23.67.128.109
23.67.139.33
23.74.166.161
23.74.185.63
23.74.198.238
23.74.202.73
23.78.73.63
23.78.82.137
23.78.86.117
23.78.92.167
23.8.211.90
23.99.10.11
31.13.64.2
31.13.84.1
31.13.91.9
31.13.92.2
31.13.93.10
37.252.162.1
37.252.162.100
37.252.162.104
37.252.162.106
37.252.162.107
37.252.162.11




Schaut aber, dass Windows aktiviert ist.
Dann erst im Router blockieren!

+ W10Privacy

@ Micr*s*ft: Don't cry, f*ck *ff dudes 

Edit: THX xNeo92x! IPs zur Blockierliste hinzugefügt.


----------



## xNeo92x (21. September 2015)

*AW: Anti Beacon für Win10 - Tool zur Eindämmung der Spionage für Windows 10!*

Danke Oberst, dann werde ich das noch zusätzlich in meine FritzBox eintragen. Doppelt hält besser 

Hab eben im Source Code von DWS nachgeschaut und es trägt scheinbar die gleichen Adressen in die Host und es trägt noch diverse IP Adressen in die Firewall ein.
https://github.com/Nummer/Destroy-Windows-10-Spying/blob/master/DWS/DestroyWindowsSpyingMainForm.cs


----------



## OberstFleischer (21. September 2015)

*AW: Anti Beacon für Win10 - Tool zur Eindämmung der Spionage für Windows 10!*

Wenn es im Router blockiert ist, gilt die Regel für alle Clients im Netzwerk. 
Man bräuchte nicht jeden PC einzeln zu beachten.


----------



## DKK007 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Anti Beacon für Win10 - Tool zur Eindämmung der Spionage für Windows 10!*

Hab gerade mal W10Privacy ausprobiert. Unter Win7 scheint es aber nicht richtig zu laufen. Da sind alle Tabs leer. 

Muss ich später mal unter Win10 testen.


----------



## OberstFleischer (22. September 2015)

*AW: Anti Beacon für Win10 - Tool zur Eindämmung der Spionage für Windows 10!*

Mit W7 läuft es nicht . Darum auch die Blacklist in meinem Router (Fritzbox+Enigmabox).


----------



## xNeo92x (22. September 2015)

*AW: Anti Beacon für Win10 - Tool zur Eindämmung der Spionage für Windows 10!*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal W10Privacy ausprobiert. Unter Win7 scheint es aber nicht richtig zu laufen. Da sind alle Tabs leer.
> 
> Muss ich später mal unter Win10 testen.



Unter Win7 funktioniert DWS. Da werden dann auch die Updates deinstalliert, die zur Spionage dienen bzw. Spionagedienste installieren.



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Mit W7 läuft es nicht . Darum auch die Blacklist in meinem Router (Fritzbox+Enigmabox).



Hast du eine originale Enigmabox oder eine selbst gebaute?
Hab mich da etwas eingelesen und es hört sich etwas teuer an


----------



## OberstFleischer (22. September 2015)

*AW: Anti Beacon für Win10 - Tool zur Eindämmung der Spionage für Windows 10!*

Töchterchen hat noch w7, test ich mal darauf... w10 upgrade lief auf ihrem schief... zurück gesetzt und froh gewesen, dass ihre alten daten noch da waren
original enigma:  zum boerse nutzen und ähnliches... ja der kram ist nicht billig und der speed ist langsamer...
über die fritz zum downloaden und gamepc

edit: dws for win7 gegoogelt hatte malware im gepäck...dein link ist aber clean !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OberstFleischer (22. September 2015)

*AW: Anti Beacon für Win10 - Tool zur Eindämmung der Spionage für Windows 10!*

bitte löschen


----------



## xNeo92x (22. September 2015)

*AW: Anti Beacon für Win10 - Tool zur Eindämmung der Spionage für Windows 10!*

Kann nicht sein. Hast du DWS von der original Seite geladen?  Vielleicht ein false positive. Das Icon von DWS müsste eine Katze sein. 
Destroy Windows Spying - Windows spying removal tool

Bei meiner Schwester ließ sich Windows 10 zuerst auch nicht installieren. Erst als ich das BIOS aktualisiert habe, in dem der Support für Win8 stand, ging es ohne Probleme.

EDIT:
Hab ne gute quelle für gesperrte Hosts gefunden. Da stehen auch die Win10 Adressen drin.
Nur ist es problematisch das ganze in die FritzBox zu kopieren, weil der restliche Text weg muss, da die FritzBox es sonst nicht annimmt. Und das ist sau viel Arbeit.
http://someonewhocares.org/hosts/


----------



## OberstFleischer (22. September 2015)

*AW: Anti Beacon für Win10 - Tool zur Eindämmung der Spionage für Windows 10!*

ja, nun von original ist alles perfekt!!!

ich fass ihren pc nicht mehr an... keine lust auf familienstress


----------



## xNeo92x (22. September 2015)

*AW: Anti Beacon für Win10 - Tool zur Eindämmung der Spionage für Windows 10!*



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> ich fass ihren pc nicht mehr an... keine lust auf familienstress



Tja, deshalb hab ich es bei meiner Schwester gemacht als sie mit dem Rest der Familie im Urlaub war.
Da hatte ich das Haus schön für mich allein


----------



## OberstFleischer (22. September 2015)

*AW: Anti Beacon für Win10 - Tool zur Eindämmung der Spionage für Windows 10!*



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein. Hast du DWS von der original Seite geladen?  Vielleicht ein false positive. Das Icon von DWS müsste eine Katze sein.
> Destroy Windows Spying - Windows spying removal tool
> 
> Bei meiner Schwester ließ sich Windows 10 zuerst auch nicht installieren. Erst als ich das BIOS aktualisiert habe, in dem der Support für Win8 stand, ging es ohne Probleme.
> ...


Dein Link für die Hosts lädt nich...

Meine Blacklist für die Fritzbox (doppelte Einträge nicht gewollt, aber vorhanden):



Spoiler



134.170.30.202
137.116.81.24
204.79.197.200
23.218.212.69
23.218.212.69
65.39.117.230
65.55.108.23
a.ads1.msn.com
a.ads2.msads.net
a.ads2.msn.com
a.rad.msn.com
a-0001.a-msedge.net
ac3.msn.com
ad.doubleclick.net
adnexus.net
adnxs.com
ads.msn.com
ads1.msads.net
ads1.msn.com
aidps.atdmt.com
aka-cdn-ns.adtech.de
apps.skype.com
az361816.vo.msecnd.net
az512334.vo.msecnd.net
b.ads1.msn.com
b.ads2.msads.net
b.rad.msn.com
bs.serving-sys.com
c.atdmt.com
c.msn.com
cdn.atdmt.com
cds26.ams9.msecn.net
choice.microsoft.com
choice.microsoft.com.nsatc.net
compatexchange.cloudapp.net
corp.sts.microsoft.com
corpext.msitadfs.glbdns2.microsoft.com
cs1.wpc.v0cdn.net
db3aqu.atdmt.com
df.telemetry.microsoft.com
diagnostics.support.microsoft.com
ec.atdmt.com
fe2.update.microsoft.com.akadns.net
feedback.microsoft-hohm.com
feedback.search.microsoft.com
feedback.windows.com
flex.msn.com
g.msn.com
h1.msn.com
h2.msn.com
i1.services.social.microsoft.com
i1.services.social.microsoft.com.nsatc.net
live.rads.msn.com
m.adnxs.com
m.hotmail.com
msftncsi.com
msntest.serving-sys.com
oca.telemetry.microsoft.com
oca.telemetry.microsoft.com.nsatc.net
pre.footprintpredict.com
preview.msn.com
pricelist.skype.com
rad.live.com
rad.msn.com
redir.metaservices.microsoft.com
reports.wes.df.telemetry.microsoft.com
s.gateway.messenger.live.com
secure.adnxs.com
secure.flashtalking.com
services.wes.df.telemetry.microsoft.com
settings-sandbox.data.microsoft.com
settings-win.data.microsoft.com
sls.update.microsoft.com.akadns.net
sO.2mdn.net
sqm.df.telemetry.microsoft.com
sqm.telemetry.microsoft.com
sqm.telemetry.microsoft.com.nsatc.net
ssw.live.com
static.2mdn.net
statsfe1.ws.microsoft.com
statsfe2.update.microsoft.com.akadns.net
statsfe2.ws.microsoft.com
survey.watson.microsoft.com
telecommand.telemetry.microsoft.com
telecommand.telemetry.microsoft.com.nsatc.net
telemetry.appex.bing.net
telemetry.appex.bing.net:443
telemetry.microsoft.com
telemetry.urs.microsoft.com
ui.skype.com
view.atdmt.com
vortex.data.microsoft.com
vortex-win.data.microsoft.com
watson.live.com
watson.microsoft.com
watson.ppe.telemetry.microsoft.com
watson.telemetry.microsoft.com
watson.telemetry.microsoft.com.nsatc.net
wes.df.telemetry.microsoft.com
www.msftncsi.com
111.221.29.177
111.221.29.253
131.253.40.37
134.170.30.202
134.170.115.60
134.170.165.248
134.170.165.253
134.170.185.70
137.116.81.24
137.117.235.16
157.55.129.21
157.55.133.204
157.56.121.89
157.56.91.77
168.63.108.233
191.232.139.254
191.232.80.58
191.232.80.62
191.237.208.126
204.79.197.200
207.46.101.29
207.46.114.58
207.46.223.94
207.68.166.254
212.30.134.204
212.30.134.205
23.102.21.4
23.99.10.11
23.218.212.69
64.4.54.22
64.4.54.32
64.4.6.100
65.39.117.230
65.52.100.11
65.52.100.7
65.52.100.9
65.52.100.91
65.52.100.92
65.52.100.93
65.52.100.94
65.52.108.29
65.55.108.23
65.55.138.114
65.55.138.126
65.55.138.186
65.55.252.63
65.55.252.71
65.55.252.92
65.55.252.93
65.55.29.238
65.55.39.10
191.232.139.2
64.4.23.0-64.4.23.255
111.221.64.0-111.221.127.255
157.55.235.0-157.55.235.255
157.55.56.0-157.55.56.255
157.55.52.0-157.55.52.255
157.55.130.0-157.55.130.255
65.55.223.0-65.55.223.255
213.199.179.0-213.199.179.255
195.138.255.0-195.138.255.255
104.69.71.66
104.69.72.163
104.74.124.109
104.74.127.48
104.74.136.197
104.74.140.55
104.74.75.131
104.74.76.251
104.75.63.29
104.75.68.163
104.84.173.2
104.84.185.74
104.84.191.202
104.84.220.117
104.84.221.175
104.84.221.72
104.85.166.44
104.85.166.51
104.85.166.57
104.85.166.58
104.85.166.74
104.85.166.90
104.85.255.250
104.86.116.33
104.86.139.190
104.86.39.153
104.89.28.203
104.89.31.60
104.96.8.212
104.96.9.45
111.221.29.13
111.221.29.177
111.221.29.253
111.221.29.254
131.107.113.238
131.253.14.121
131.253.14.153
131.253.14.76
131.253.18.253
131.253.40.37
131.253.40.44
134.170.0.199
134.170.0.200
134.170.0.215
134.170.0.216
134.170.115.60
134.170.184.133
134.170.185.70
134.170.188.84
134.170.3.199
134.170.30.202
137.116.242.248
137.116.81.24
137.135.204.246
157.55.129.21
157.55.240.220
157.56.106.189
157.56.108.82
157.56.114.104
157.56.121.89
157.56.122.82
157.56.123.82
157.56.149.250
157.56.17.247
157.56.17.248
157.56.23.91
157.56.74.250
157.56.91.77
157.56.91.82
168.62.187.13
168.63.108.233
172.226.218.37
172.227.128.121
172.227.148.83
172.227.173.163
172.227.175.106
172.227.181.118
172.227.183.37
172.229.202.221
173.194.112.123
173.194.112.124
173.194.112.155
173.194.112.156
173.194.112.187
173.194.112.188
173.194.112.219
173.194.112.220
173.194.112.251
173.194.112.252
173.194.112.27
173.194.112.28
173.194.112.59
173.194.112.60
173.194.112.91
173.194.112.92
173.194.113.123
173.194.113.124
173.194.113.155
173.194.113.156
173.194.113.187
173.194.113.188
173.194.113.27
173.194.113.28
173.194.113.59
173.194.113.60
173.194.113.91
173.194.113.92
173.194.116.123
173.194.116.124
173.194.116.155
173.194.116.156
173.194.116.187
173.194.116.188
173.194.116.219
173.194.116.220
173.194.32.219
173.194.32.220
173.194.32.251
173.194.32.252
173.194.39.27
173.194.39.28
173.194.40.27
173.194.40.28
173.194.44.27
173.194.44.28
173.194.44.59
173.194.44.60
173.194.44.91
173.194.44.92
173.194.65.148
173.194.65.149
173.252.112.17
179.60.192.10
184.25.39.92
184.25.45.17
184.30.215.50
184.30.219.154
184.31.84.78
184.31.86.248
184.50.169.63
184.87.220.110
191.232.139.253
191.232.139.254
192.221.101.254
192.221.126.254
192.67.191.126
194.25.94.195
195.138.255.10
195.138.255.17
195.138.255.19
195.138.255.24
195.138.255.32
195.138.255.34
195.138.255.8
195.145.147.59
195.145.147.65
195.145.147.67
195.145.147.74
195.145.147.88
195.95.193.11
195.95.193.71
195.95.193.93
195.95.193.95
198.41.0.4
198.78.197.126
198.78.197.254
198.78.208.254
198.78.211.254
198.78.212.126
198.78.218.126
199.93.59.126
199.93.59.254
199.93.60.254
2.16.100.56
2.16.100.57
2.16.100.58
2.16.100.73
2.16.100.74
2.16.100.75
2.16.216.176
2.16.216.178
2.16.216.185
2.16.216.200
2.16.23.38
2.17.233.63
2.17.235.20
2.18.201.63
2.18.212.10
2.18.212.32
2.18.212.40
2.18.212.50
2.18.213.105
2.18.213.115
2.18.213.128
2.18.213.129
2.18.213.201
2.18.213.210
2.18.213.226
2.18.213.97
2.19.182.238
2.19.186.73
2.20.42.161
2.20.43.160
2.22.10.19
2.22.240.190
2.22.242.20
2.22.242.35
2.22.242.52
2.22.242.9
2.22.38.161
2.22.61.11
2.22.61.43
2.22.61.66
2.22.61.82
2.22.61.83
2.22.8.51
2.22.8.75
2.22.9.112
2.22.9.122
2.22.9.224
2.22.9.83
2.23.41.95
2.23.44.205
2.23.49.151
2.23.52.230
2.23.57.224
202.177.203.124
204.160.109.254
204.160.123.254
205.128.83.254
206.33.58.254
207.46.101.12
207.46.101.29
207.46.101.8
207.46.11.151
207.46.11.152
207.46.114.61
207.46.194.10
207.46.194.14
207.46.194.25
207.46.194.8
207.46.223.94
207.46.7.252
207.68.166.254
208.178.167.254
209.84.0.254
209.84.17.254
209.84.3.254
212.201.100.168
212.201.100.176
212.201.100.178
212.201.100.184
212.201.100.187
216.58.209.102
216.58.209.134
216.58.211.38
216.58.211.6
216.58.212.102
216.58.212.70
216.58.213.6
217.89.105.139
217.89.105.147
23.102.21.4
23.196.234.132
23.196.245.134
23.196.255.139
23.197.0.141
23.199.215.129
23.201.177.26
23.201.182.38
23.206.102.197
23.206.90.13
23.211.148.126
23.211.156.74
23.214.105.11
23.214.105.152
23.214.109.59
23.214.162.149
23.214.176.31
23.214.177.92
23.214.188.102
23.214.66.123
23.218.212.69
23.223.215.115
23.223.223.39
23.223.229.146
23.223.29.38
23.223.36.189
23.34.182.238
23.34.186.73
23.36.236.19
23.37.35.125
23.43.118.242
23.43.124.124
23.44.217.237
23.45.108.39
23.45.96.63
23.53.178.150
23.53.186.244
23.53.209.189
23.53.212.162
23.53.213.126
23.53.33.20
23.53.40.227
23.57.103.113
23.57.21.156
23.57.31.37
23.57.92.234
23.6.116.84
23.6.118.132
23.62.61.63
23.62.61.81
23.63.112.221
23.63.115.44
23.65.216.12
23.66.24.12
23.67.128.109
23.67.139.33
23.74.166.161
23.74.185.63
23.74.198.238
23.74.202.73
23.78.73.63
23.78.82.137
23.78.86.117
23.78.92.167
23.8.211.90
23.99.10.11
31.13.64.2
31.13.84.1
31.13.91.9
31.13.92.2
31.13.93.10
37.252.162.1
37.252.162.100
37.252.162.104
37.252.162.106
37.252.162.107
37.252.162.11



Das wären nur die geblockten Adressen für Windows !!!

+W10Privacy und alles ist schick


----------



## xNeo92x (22. September 2015)

*AW: Anti Beacon für Win10 - Tool zur Eindämmung der Spionage für Windows 10!*

Also bei mir gehts.
Hab mal für dich den Inhalt bei Pastebin reinkopiert.
Blocked Hosts - Pastebin.com

P.S.: Mach die Adressen am besten in einen Spoiler. Sonst wird der Thread zu lang 

EDIT:
Eigentlich könnte ich mich an das DWS Tool ranmachen und die zusätzlichen geblockten Adressen aus der Host-Datei hinzufügen. Mit einem extra Button.
Meine C# Kenntnisse sollten dafür reichen. 
Aber das mache ich, wenn ich wieder viel Zeit habe...


----------



## OberstFleischer (23. September 2015)

*AW: Anti Beacon für Win10 - Tool zur Eindämmung der Spionage für Windows 10!*

Bei dem Link gehts. 
Wie findest du W10Privacy ?
Changelog auf Versionshistorie - W10Privacy


----------



## LordVoldemoord (23. September 2015)

*AW: Anti Beacon für Win10 - Tool zur Eindämmung der Spionage für Windows 10!*

Hosts und Blacklist ist aktualisiert.

Danke ihr beiden !


----------



## xNeo92x (23. September 2015)

*AW: Anti Beacon für Win10 - Tool zur Eindämmung der Spionage für Windows 10!*



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Bei dem Link gehts.
> Wie findest du W10Privacy ?
> Changelog auf Versionshistorie - W10Privacy



Auf jeden Fall vertrauenswürdiger als das Tool von O&O oder eines der Batch-Scripte 
Und es wurde auch von einer Privatperson entwickelt. Schade nur, dass kein Quellcode verfügbar ist.
Ansonsten hat man bei dem Tool einfach viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten unter einer Oberfläche, die man sonst in Windows unter verschiedenen Menüs per Hand suchen müsste.
Ist quasi wie der GodMode der Windows Datenschutzeinstellungen.
Im Vergleich zu DWS kann man hier im Grunde präziser auswählen, was deaktiviert/entfernt werden soll und was nicht. DWS deaktiviert/entfernt einfach gleich alle Spionage Funktionen.
Allerdings macht DWS vorher automatisch einen Systemwiederherstellungspunkt und W10Privacy weist nur darauf hin, dass man einen machen sollte.


----------



## OberstFleischer (25. September 2015)

*AW: Anti Beacon für Win10 - Tool zur Eindämmung der Spionage für Windows 10!*

W10Privacy fragt bei jedem Start nach einem Wiederherstellungspunkt und erstellt einen.
Habe es gerade ausgetestet. Der Punkt wurde erstellt!


----------

